# New Professional basketball league



## robertlakerfan (Dec 26, 2013)

If you were rich and could create your own basketball League how would you make it different than the nba what rules would you create or allow


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That's a pretty deep question. I like it. I'm going to come back to this thread when I have time to think about this (when I'm at work).


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I would give all players hockey sticks and disallow them from touching the basketball with their hands. And no one would be allowed to wear helmets or mouthpieces. And I would re-institute short shorts.


----------

